# Druck- oder Durchlauffilter - was ist richtig für meinen Teich?



## Algenplage (18. Juli 2009)

Hi Teichfreunde,

Wollte meine Filterung am Gartenteich um den Tetra Pond PF Gravitationsfilter erweitern, um Herr über die grüne Wasserfarbe zu werden. 

_# Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Teil und lohnt sich das überhaupt ??
# Reicht meine Pumpe (25W - max. Fördermenge 1.500l - max. Förderhöhe 1,9m - um das Wasser auch noch in den Behälter zu pumpen ?? _

Hat mir schon überlegt so ein Fass selber bauen - mit 2 Kiesschichten (grob und fein - Höhe im Fass 20cm)  + Dunstabzugshaubenfilter (Flies). Leider bin ich im Internet nicht fündig geworden, was den passenden Behälter betrifft. Eine Regentonne ist für meine Zwecke zu überdimensioniert. Ein Sauerkrautfass mit Deckel 25 -50 l wäre ideal.

_# Wo bekommt man den so was her bzw. was könnte man noch als Behälter für so ein Art Filter verwenden ??_

*Hier Alles Wissenswerte zu meinem Teich:*

Mein Teich - Infos:

- Folienteich
- Breite 2,10
- Länge 4,20
- tiefste Stelle 1m
- 3 verschieden Zonen 
- ph Werte sind ok
- Waserqualiät grün

Pflanzen im Teich:

- __ Hornkraut, kan. Wasserpst, Wasserlilien, Seerosen, __ Tausendblatt, Tannenwedel

Tiere im Teich:

- 8-10 Goldfische,  6 __ Teichmuschel, 2 __ Molche, 2 Posthornschnecken, seit Kurzem viele __ Kleinfische

Technik am Teich:

- Gardena UVC-Mehrkammerfilter-Set CF5000S

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tetra Gravitationsfilter*

wieviel leistung bringt denn deine uvc lampe?  7Watt? 


und liegt der teich in der sonne??

man rechnet glaub ich mit 3 watt je tausend liter früher war das anders aber paar mehr watt bei der uvc würdens schon bringen ..

gruß simon


----------



## maritim (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tetra Gravitationsfilter*

hallo,

sei mir bitte nicht böse, wenn ich so offen spreche.

du hast einen vorhanden spielzeugfilter und möchtest ihn mit einem weiteren spielzeugfilter erweitern?

optimal für deinen teich wäre eine uvc mit ca. 18 watt, 6000er pumpe, siebfilter und einen anständigen filter.

wenn du alles fertig kaufen möchtest, dann kommst du ca. auf 1100 euro.
im eigenbau wirst du ca. bei 500 euro liegen.


----------



## Algenplage (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tetra Gravitationsfilter*

@ zAiMoN: 

7 Watt hat die nur !!! Für meine Ausführung sind nur max. 11 W Birnen erhältlich.

@ maritim: 

Bin dir nicht böse, konnte mir fast schon denken das mein Teich zu überdimensioniert ist für meine Filteranlage. Deshalb wollte ich noch einen 2  Filter nutzen. Notfalls kann ich den ja auch noch mit einer Lampe kombinieren

7W +  18W = 18 W Ich weiß ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung und nur eine theoretischer Wert.

Nächstes Jahr muss was Neues her. Bloss 1000 Euro damit ich in meinem Teich den Grund sehe wollte ich eigenlich nicht ausgeben. Hatte mir die Filteranlage von Ubink ausgesucht. 
Eigenlich für meinen Teich (ca. 6000l, wenn überhaupt) ausreichend ??

Empfehlenswertes Produkt oder doch OASE ???

PS: Wenn gar nix hilft, muss ich halt Teich verkleinern !!!


----------



## maritim (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tetra Gravitationsfilter*

hallo,

eine vernünftige filteranlage hat man nicht, damit man auf den grund sehen kann!
wichtig ist, das eine filteranlage vernünftige wasserwerte für die fische im teich schafft.
klares wasser sagt nicht über die wasserwerte aus!
bei einer vernünftigen filteranlage ist klares wasser ein angenehmes nebenprodukt.
ich persönlich bin kein freund von dem extrem klaren wasser und bevorzuge eine leichte natürliche trübung im wasser.

warum möchtest du den teich verkleinern und was soll es bringen?
selbst wenn der teich kleiner wäre, dann würde es dein filter auch nicht schaffen.
die anzahl der fische und dessen ausscheidung bleibt gleich und du würdest mit einer verkleinerung die biologie die dein teich am leben hält verkleinern.
eine verkleinerung würde die sache noch schlimmer machen!

und versteif dich nicht auf den uvc! mit mehr leistung bekommst die schwebealgen aus dem teich und bekommst klare sicht und daführ bekommst du dann fadenalgen ohne ende.

beantworte  bitte folgende fragen.

1.wie sind die wasswerte in deinem teich?
2.werden die goldfische täglich gefütter ?
3.kannst du bilder vom teich einstellen?
4.wie hoch ist der betrag, den du in dieses jahr maximal für den teich investieren kannst?
5.würdest du dir auch ein filter selber bauen?
6.was steht an platz für einen filter  zur verfügung.(am besten bilder machen)
7.seid kurzen viele __ kleinfische...was verstehst du darunter?
8.wie alt ist die uvc?
9. hast du auch einen vornamen mit den man dich anreden kann
10. wie alt ist der teich?



wenn du alles beantwortet hast, dann schauen mir mal weiter.....
vielleicht ist alles halb so wild und man benötigt nicht die welt an technik oder kann alles mit guter bepflanzung regeln.


----------



## Algenplage (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tetra Gravitationsfilter*



> 1.wie sind die wasswerte in deinem teich?



......... teste das Wasser diese Woche. Werte update ich dann wenn ich sie habe.



> 2.werden die goldfische täglich gefütter ?



......... nein, 1/2 Messlöffel Tetrapond Sticks am WE.



> 3.kannst du bilder vom teich einstellen?



......... mache ich die Woche. Update mit den Wasser-Werten diese Woche.



> 4.wie hoch ist der betrag, den du in dieses jahr maximal für den teich investieren kannst?



.......... dieses Jahr würde ich nix mehr investieren, außer in den 2 Filter.
Ansonsten kann ich den ganzen Winter sparen, so das ich ein gewisses Sümmchen zu Gartensaision-Beginn zur Verfügung hätte.



> 5.würdest du dir auch ein filter selber bauen?



......... mit den nötigen Wissen und Materialien, traue ich mir sowas schon zu. Nur sollte es auch am Ende was bringen.



> 6.was steht an platz für einen filter zur verfügung.(am besten bilder machen)



........ Platz ist genug vorhanden, s. Bilder die ich dann diese Woche noch veröffentliche. 



> 7.seid kurzen viele __ kleinfische...was verstehst du darunter?



........ ca. 50 Stück waren auf einmal da. Sind ca. 1- 2 com gross und silberschuppig. Hab die mit Denen aus diesem Thread verglichen - keine Übereinstimmung. Kleine Goldfische ??



> wie alt ist die uvc?



......... seit einem April 2008 im Einsatz. War fabrikneu. Filteranlage ist 10 Stunden am Tag (über Zeitschaltuhr in Betrieb). Von früh 9 Uhr bis abends 19 Uhr.



> 9. hast du auch einen vornamen mit den man dich anreden kann



........ kannt mich mit Dirk anreden. 



> 10. wie alt ist der teich?



........... voriges Jahr um das Doppelte vergrössert.

Grüsse Dirk


----------



## maritim (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tetra Gravitationsfilter*

hallo dirk,

nur mal auf die schnelle.... auf die anderen sachen gehe ich später ein, wenn die daten vorliegen.

wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann läuft dein filter nur 10 stunden am tag.

:die erste änderung die du sofort vornehmen musst, das der filter 24 stunden am tag und 365 tage im jahr läuft.
als erstes machst du aber bitte den filter mit teichwasser sauber!


die bakterien sterben nach paar stunden ab, wenn der filter nicht mehr mit wasser versorgt wird!
dann spülst du jedesmal wenn die pumpe wieder startet die pure jauche in den den teich.


----------



## Susan (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tetra Gravitationsfilter*

Die UVC Lampe würde ich noch neu bestellen, die scheint vom letzten Jahr zu sein und auswechseln, die muß jede Saison neu.


----------



## Nobody (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tetra Gravitationsfilter*

Hallo

Spar dir die Filter und versuch noch mehr Wasserpflanzen zb. __ Wassersalat, Krebsscheren usw. in den Teich einzubringen. Wichtig ist das den Wasser die Nährstoffe entzogen werden die, die Algenblüte fördern und das Wasser grün färben. 

Und als Wasserfilter probier mal das aus.

1 Maischefass gibts in Baumärkten oder bei der Baywa ca. 20 - 50 Liter. Das füllt man mit Aquariumfilterwatte oder auch Poolfilterwatte findet man bei Ebay und fertig.
Unten noch einen Auslass und fertig ist der Filter.
Und noch einen Springbrunnen zur Sauerstoffversorgung und mit einen Abzweigrohr für den Filter.

Und dann noch etwas Zeit...

Und bitte keine Chemie.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Algenplage (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tetra Gravitationsfilter*

@ maritim: Bilder sind hoch geladen, s. mein Profil


----------



## Algenplage (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tetra Gravitationsfilter*

Hier nun die *Wasserwerte* meines Teiches:

NO3: 10
NO2: 0
GH: 6 - 10
KH: 0-3
ph: 8,0 - 8,4 

Alle Werte bis auf den ph-Wert ok !!

*Frage:*  ph-Minus reingeben, zb. Dieses hier oder hat Jemand ein anderes empfehlenswertes Produkt ???

Die ''Spielzeugfilteranlage'' wurde sauber gemacht und läuft nun rund um die Uhr. Bei der Säuberung des Filters habe ich auch gleich die Verkrustungen des Schutzglases der UVC-Birne weg gemacht.

Habe heute noch mal das Volumen meines Teiches nachgemessen mit folgender Formel Länge x Breite x tiefste Stelle des Teiches / 2 

Laut dieser Rechnung hat mein Teich ein Volumen von 4,41m³. 

Grüsse Dirk


----------



## Algenplage (25. Juli 2009)

*Druck oder Durchlauffilter*

Hi Teichfreunde,

Bevor ich anfange irgendwas selber zu basteln. 

Im Fachhandel gibt es ja doch recht gute und vor allem komplette Filternanlagen (z.B. von U....k oder V....a). Nun wollte ich von den einem oder anderen Profi hören welcher Filtertyp in der Praxis das bessere Ergebnis erzielt.

Der *Durchlauffilter* oder der *Druckfilter* ??

Grüsse Dirk

*PS:* Detail s. Profil !! Keine Koihaltung !! Meine Favoriten wären der V...a Cross Flow oder der U...k Bio Pressure.


----------



## ebo (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druck oder Durchlauffilter*

Das kommt drauf an.

Wenn du einen Sprudelstein bedienen willst, würde ich einen Druckfilter benutzen. Dann brauchst du auch nur eine Pumpe.


Wenn du nur filtern willst, dann einen Durchlauffilter. Das Wasser läuft dann ohne Druck wieder zurück in den Teich. Verbleibt also auch länger im Filter und die Bakterien können sich länger kümmern.
Ich will jetzt keine Werbung machen aber es gibt in der Bucht ganz gute Gebrauchte der Marke O*** für deine Teichgröße. Liegt so im Bereich 200 Euro. Eine UVC- Lampe 30 Watt dazu dann bist du im Bereich von 300-350 Euro.

Über eine Teichgröße von 10.000l und Koibesatz sind die O*** meiner Meinung nach nicht zu gebrauchen. Aber Koi schließt du ja aus. 
Neu würde ich die Filter der o.g. Marke nicht kaufen da viel zu teuer. 
Mit anderen Marken kenne ich mich nicht so aus. Also auch nicht mit diesen U...K oder V....a. Ich weiß nichtmal, welche du meinst.
Bedenke aber dass die Hersteller gerne bei den ANgaben übertreiben.

Man kann es auch mit Regentonnen selber bauen. Bei deiner Teichgröße würden 2 Regentonnen reichen. Hinweise diesbezüglich sind im Forum genügend vorhanden.
Als Ergänzung hierzu würde ich einen kleinen Pflanzenteich graben. Über diesen lässt du das gefilterte Wasser wieder in den Teich laufen. 

Als Belohnung erhälst du bomben Wasserwerte solange du die anderen Parameter einhälst.


----------



## minimag (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druck oder Durchlauffilter*

Hallo Dirk,

ich habe einen Teich, mit ungefähr der gleichen Größe. Seit Jahren habe ich einen Druckfilter von Gardena und bin damit eigentlich recht zufrieden. Der Vorteil eines Druckfilters ist u.a., dass dieser fast komplett eingegraben werden kann und ich mich nicht nach "Versteckmöglichkeiten" umschauen musste.
Allerdings möchte ich meinen Teich dieses Jahr auch vergrößern. Somit komme ich wahrscheinlich um einen Durchlauffilter nicht herum. Bei NG habe ich einen gesehen, der nicht mal so teuer ist.
Ich bin gespannt, was noch an Beiträgen hierzu kommen werden. Denn die Erfahrungen, die man hier im Forum lesen kann sind suuuper. Allerdings habe ich noch keinen Beitrag gefunden, der diese beiden Filterarten vergleicht. (Die meisten haben ja auch deutlich größere Teiche, so ab 15m³. Und für solche Teiche gibt es ja keine Druckfilter)

Gruß Andreas

P.S.: Die vergangenen Jahre habe ich immer wieder Chemie in den Teich gekippt, da ich auch immer Algenprobleme gehabt habe. Seit ich allerdings dieses Jahr zu diesem Forum gestoßen bin, habe ich vor allem eines getan, Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen.


----------



## Algenplage (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druck oder Durchlauffilter*

Erstmal Euch Beiden besten Dank.

Wie ich rauslesen sind beide Filterarten bestens geeignet, wobei man den Druckfilter bei Bachläufen bevorzugen sollte. Müsste aber auch mit Durchlauffiltern funktionieren wenn man den weiter oben plaziert und das gefilterte Wasser in den Bachlauf plätschern läßt. 

Thema Herstellerangaben:

Meist beziehen die sich immer auf Teiche ohne Fischbesatz. Bei Fischbesatz wird halbiert, bei Koi's sogar geviertelt.

Bei meiner Grösse wäre das Optimum demnach Filteranlagen ab 8.000 l.  

Wäre es schlimm ......... wenn die Filteranlage überdimensioniert ist, z.B. das esaO (<-) Biosmart 16000 macht ja einen guten Eindruck ??


----------



## ebo (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druck oder Durchlauffilter*

Bei Bachläufen brauchst du keinen Druckfilter solange der Filter höher als der Einlauf steht. Da reicht dann auch ein Durchlauffilter.

Ansonsten muss das Wasser ja da hochgedrückt werden. Prinzip wie beim Sprudelstein. Dazu braucht man einen Druckfilter.
Oder man baut ein Schwerkraftsystem dann liegt die Pumpe in der letzten Filterkammer und man pumpt dann eh wohin man will/muss.

Einen Filter kann man eigentlich nicht überdimensionieren. Aber ein überdimensionierter kostet halt mehr Geld als es sein müsste. 
Es sei denn du willst auf Dauer eh deinen Teich vergrößern.

Darüber solltest du dir vorher klar werden.

Ansonsten sind die O*** für kleinere Teiche ganz ok. Die Wartung bzw. Reinigung fand ich damals nervig.
Aber das ist ev. nur meine persönliche Empfindung.

Es gibt aber ev. auch andere Filterhersteller, die für deinen Teich kleine Filter bauen und günstiger als die von O*** sind.

Da habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrung mit.


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druck- oder Durchlauffilter - was ist richtig für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Dirk,

da Du ja zwei Threads zum Thema Filter laufen hast, habe ich die mal zusammengefügt, da in beiden letztlich das gleiche Thema behandelt wird. Dann brauchst Du die relevanten Daten auch nicht zweimal zu schreiben.

Was ich Dir aber dringend ans Herz legen möchte, ist unser *Basiswissen*, dieser interessante *Beitrag zum Thema Algen* und die Klärung der Frage, warum Du überhaupt so grünes Wasser hast.  

Deshalb würde ich den NO3-Wert nicht als "ok" ansehen. Wo kommt der her, wenn Du nur ein mal in der Woche ein Löffelchen Futter gibst?

Wenn ich mir die Bilder Deines Teiches anschaue, sehe ich da einige Baustellen. Mangelnde Bepflanzung zum Beispiel. Ausserdem solltest Du vielleicht lieber in die Abdeckung der Folienränder investieren.

Falls Deine Nachwuchsgoldis alle durchkommen, wäre es bestimmt sinnvoll, schon mal nach Abnehmern zu suchen.


----------



## Algenplage (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druck- oder Durchlauffilter - was ist richtig für meinen Teich?*

@ blumenelse: Bevor ich etwas poste nutze ich die SuFu, nur leider bin ich nicht fündig geworden was das Thema Durchlauf - oder Druckfilter angeht.

Ist ja auch nicht so das ich hier Jeden gleich nerven will. 

Das etwas getan werden muss weiß ich selber, nur wollte ich bevor ich Geld ausgebe mich genauer informieren und besten falls Experten oder Profitips einholen, denn die Baumarktverkäufer haben auch manchmal ''vom Tuten und Blasen'' keinen Schimmer. Je mehr Infos ich zusammen tragen kann, ob Selbstbau / Druck oder Durchlauf Filter,  desto einfacher gestaltet sich für mich die passende Filterung zu finden.



> Mangelnde Bepflanzung zum Beispiel.



.......... das Problem habe ich selber erkannt. Bevor ich mich hier registriert hatte, hatte ich 1-2 Wochen vorher für ausreichend Bepflanzung gesorgt .... leider muss das Zeug erstmal wachsen.



> Ausserdem solltest Du vielleicht lieber in die Abdeckung der Folienränder investieren.



......... hast du ein paar Tips für mich.



> Falls Deine Nachwuchsgoldis alle durchkommen, wäre es bestimmt sinnvoll, schon mal nach Abnehmern zu suchen.



.......... bei der Grösse 5-15 mm der Jungfische hab ich auch noch keinen genauen Überblick wieviel das nun wirklich sind. Mal sehn wieviel von den Alt-Tieren und von den Jungtieren über den Winter kommen.


----------



## ebo (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druck- oder Durchlauffilter - was ist richtig für meinen Teich?*

Mich nervst du nicht.

Der No3 Wert ist grenzwertig, aber noch ok. Darf aber nicht höher werden. Also alle Wasserwerte, insbesondere No2 und No3 im Auge behalten.

Bei einer funktionierenden Biologie regelt sich das dann wieder von alleine. Aber mit deinem Filter, dem momentanen Bewuchs und der sonnigen Lage deines Teiches sehe ich da schwarz.

Dank Blumenelse und der Zusammenführung des Threads sehe ich nun, dass *maritim* dir die meisten Tips schon gegeben hat.

Wenn du Platz hast bau dir den Filter selber. 2 Regentonnen verbinden und gut befüften. Dann noch ne schicke UVC - Lampe und du wirst staunen.

Den Filter aber in den Schatten. Dann ev. noch ein Sonnensegel über den Teich.

Bauanleitungen hierzu findet man relativ einfach. Und die kann man auch ohne großes, handwerkliches Geschick nachbauen.

Und setze bitte keine Koi ein. Die werden für deinen Teich eigentlich schon zu groß.


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druck- oder Durchlauffilter - was ist richtig für meinen Teich?*



Algenplage schrieb:


> @ blumenelse: Bevor ich etwas poste nutze ich die SuFu, nur leider bin ich nicht fündig geworden was das Thema Durchlauf - oder Druckfilter angeht.
> Ist ja auch nicht so das ich hier Jeden gleich nerven will.



Hallo Dirk,

Du nervst nicht, nur mancher User empfindet leichten Frust, wenn er seine Antworten geschrieben hat, und der Fragende dann einen neuen  Thread aufmacht, um die gleiche Frage noch mal zu stellen. Lieber die Fragen vertiefen oder detaillierter nachhaken. (Keine Kritik, ein Tipp!). Außerdem waren in dem einen Thread Infos über Deinen Teich, die bei Beantwortung des anderen ebenso hilfreich sind. Und je mehr Infos, desto mehr genauere Antworten. Und doppelt gemoppelt muss ja nicht sein.

Filter sind zwar nicht mein Spezialgebiet, aber soviel weiß ich:

Druckfilter eignen sich eigentlich nur für kleine Teiche. Und stoßen schnell ihre Grenzen. Dies äußert sich wohl in erster Linie in erhöhtem Reinigungsbedarf. Dafür kann man die meisten Modelle, die recht kompakt sind, "elegant" bis zu zwei Dritteln in der Erde verschwinden lassen. Es soll zwar inzwischen von O..e ein Modell geben, das sich computergesteuert selbstätig reinigt, aber das gibt es bestimmt nicht geschenkt.

Bei größeren Teichen, insbesondere mit Fischbesatz ist der Durchlauffilter mit mehreren Kammern (bei der Selbstbauvariante Regentonnen) angesagt. Hier hast Du die Möglichkeit zu erweitern und den sich eventuell ändernden Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Braucht natürlich wesentlich mehr Platz. Aber wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat, kann man eine Menge sparen. Guck mal in die *Selbstbauecke*.

Zur Randabdeckung bevorzuge ich persönlich die Ufermatten von Naturagart. Gibt es in verschiedenen Varianten. Die einfache Ufermatte für eher flachere Ufer, Die Taschenmatte für Steilufer, die man so auch noch Bepflanzen kann, die Verbundmatte, die man zum einen auf PVC-Folie punktuell aufkleben kann, die sich zum anderen besonders zum Einmörteln eignet. Hier solltest Du mit der Suchfunktion  bestimmt fündig werden. Wenn nicht, schau mal bei NG direkt.

Nochmal zur Bepflanzung: Faustregel für den klassischen Gartenteich: 4-5 Pflanzen je Meter Ufer.


----------



## Algenplage (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druck- oder Durchlauffilter - was ist richtig für meinen Teich?*

Besten Dank für die Tips mit der Ufermatte.

In der Bucht gibt es auch ein paar Händler, mal schaun für die vordere und seitl. Umrandung dürfte die 0.65m Breite völlig ausreichen. 

Frage: Muss ich die unbedingt Verkleben oder reicht auch ein Drauflegen. 

*Thema Sonnenschutz:*

Hatte den Teich voriges Jahr nach hinten vergrössert. Über die alte Version war ein Dach drüber. Dieses hatte ich bei der neuen aktuellen Ausführung weggelassen ........ So ein Dach sieht nicht ja wirklich schön aus.

Beim Betrachten einiger veröffentlichter Teiche hier, habe ich auch festgestellt das die meisten immer in Sonnenlage sind. Werde mal schaun wie man das Sonnensegel am dümmsten aufstellt. Vom Thema Sturm im Sommer bei Gewittern mal ganz zu schweigen .........

Die offene Seite, neben dem Filter, wollte ich auf den Rasen noch bepflanzen. Für den optimalen Schutz wollte ich gerne __ Schilf oder Bambus nehmen ??

Was ist besser oder witterungsbeständiger (Winter) - Schilf oder Bambus ??


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druck- oder Durchlauffilter - was ist richtig für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Dirk,

die Ufermatte muss man nicht festkleben. Ich hab die auch nur mit Steinen beschwert. Problem ist nur bei Steilwänden: sie neigt zum Aufschwimmen. Deshalb sind da die Taschenmatten praktischer.

Nochmal zur Randgestaltung: Achte bitte auch auf eine Kapillarsperre.

Ein Sonnensegel wäre sicherlich von Vorteil.

__ Schilf oder Bambus? Teufel oder Beelzebub? Folie kann auch von aussen durchbohrt werden! Soweit ich weiß, wirft Schilf im Winter seine Blätter weg. Bambus in harten Wintern auch. Beiden neigen heftig zur Ausläuferproduktion und benötigen - auch im Sinne Deiner Folie - eine anständige Rhizomsperre. Wobei es aber einige Bambusarten geben soll, die keine Ausläufer treiben. Hier wirst Du mit der Suchfunktion fündig.
Meine persönliche Meinung? Als (Winter-)schutz beide ungeeignet.


----------



## Algenplage (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druck- oder Durchlauffilter - was ist richtig für meinen Teich?*

Thx für die schnelle Antwort.

Kapillarspeere ..... bei Teichvergrösserung leider nicht dran gedacht. Dachte damals auch, schnell mal grösseres Loch buddeln und Folie rein und gut is. Nach einem Jahr Leserei bin ich da nun auch schlauer geworden , z.B. Ufermatten etc. An den Flies als Folienschutz habe ich damals aber schon gedacht. 

Naja bis jetzt läuft da noch nix über. Voriges Jahr im Dezember als es so unheimlich viel geregnet hatte, habe ich ein wenig Wasser abgepumpt um ein Überlaufen zu vermeiden. Im Nachhinein war das ein korrekte Entscheidung den bei dem Schnee der da nach noch viel ......

Was das __ Schilf angeht habe ich noch da vielleicht noch 'ne andere Lösung. Habe in meinem Garten noch 'ne alte kleine Zinkwanne (ca. 60l) rumstehen. Mal sehn wenn ich die 0,5m neben dem Teich im Boden versenke. Könnte es doch noch was werden mit dem Schilf oder __ Rohrkolben. Auf jeden Fall kann es dort nicht unkontrolliert ''Wurzeln schlagen''.


----------



## marcus18488 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druck- oder Durchlauffilter - was ist richtig für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Dirk,

du kannst auch an die Ufermatten mit Angelschnur oder einer anderen nicht verrottbaren Kunststoffschnur Steine unten annähen, dann schwimmen sie auch nicht auf. Klappt bei mir hervoragend, muss ja nicht gleich das Mont Blanc Massiv sein, das du annähst oder anbindest

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------

